# Trip tomorrow- Wednesday



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I will be leaving Sherman Cove around 6am PLan to do some bottom bumping and a little trolling. 23 foot pro line, twwin 115 mercs. PM or call if interested. Share expenses and fish

ED 857 1039


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey ed i am interested sent pm. bob


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok that is 1. Have room for two more. Anyone interested?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you make it out Sunday? If so, how'd you do? Let me see if the wife is working, if not, then I would like to go. I will find out in the next hour or so.... 

STEVE


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Ed, I'll see you in the morning. Thanks for the courtesy and I look forward to it.:clap

Daniel


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a crew thanks for the interest.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed I will see you at 05:45 or before. Gene


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

great trip today ed thanks !!! also nice meeting gene and daniel.:letsdrink


----------

